# Nikon D40



## CeeBee (22 May 2009)

Leigh has bought me a Nikon D40  8)   I can't believe it - he told me out of the blue last night.  He knows I love taking snaps and that I'd pretty much got to the limits of my current camera (Sony DSC-H1) - but I was going to wait until Christmas before getting one.

He's also ordered a number of lenses for me.  The camera comes with a 18-55mm kit lens, but he's ordered a macro lens, a panoramic fisheye, and the Nikon 55-200mm VR to go with it.  I'm just blown away and incredibly excited.  He spent part of a very hard earned commission payment to buy it - I'm very lucky and certainly didn't expect him to blow his hard earned on me.

I've been reading up about them - and they sound like a great DSLR for a beginner.  I just can't wait for it to arrive now


----------



## John Starkey (22 May 2009)

Hi Ceebee,
you are a lucky girl,i dont know much about dslr cameras but when i was looking for a camera last year this model always had good reviews,i am sure the experts on here will let you know how good it is,

regards john.


----------



## CeeBee (22 May 2009)

John, I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas Day! I still can't believe he's done it.


----------



## LondonDragon (22 May 2009)

Nice gift and a good selection of lenses too, if you find the D40 a little too bigginer after a while you can always upgrade the body and carry on using the lenses  the joy of DSLR.


----------



## John Starkey (22 May 2009)

CeeBee said:
			
		

> John, I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas Day! I still can't believe he's done it.



Hi ceebee,its nice that you are pleased he obviuolsly loves you loads which is nice to see these days,
i hope you really enjoy it and as paulo says aka london dragon you can always upgrade,

regards john.


----------



## Dave Spencer (22 May 2009)

Hi CeeBee,

I upgraded from my D40, but I still find a use for it. It is nice and small for a DSLR, with a decent sized screen.

Dave.


----------



## CeeBee (22 May 2009)

I think that it'll keep happily snapping away for a couple of years at least - I got the Sony 3 years ago and I've really enjoyed having it.  Knowing that I'll be able to use the lenses with an upgraded body is good though, Paulo - I'm already liking DSLR!

John - he has a lot to put up with, I'm constantly breaking things, so I'm amazed that he's bought it for me.  I've got through 5-6 caffitieres in about 2 years, (we've decided to get a stainless steel one).  I'm going to be uber careful with the camera though (and make sure it's insured!)  

Dave - I've read that people who have upgraded, still often pick up their D40's - so I'm confident that I'm going to love it.

The camera (with kit lens) is supposed to arrive tomorrow, although the other lenses will arrive next week.  I won't be sleeping tonight!  I can't wait to try taking some pics of the tank


----------



## LondonDragon (22 May 2009)

Its a complete different ball game from compacts, with a little bit of practice you will never use another compact 
Don't forget to show us the end results, thats whats most important


----------



## CeeBee (22 May 2009)

Paulo - you'll be begging me to stop showing you the results after a couple of weeks!


----------



## LondonDragon (22 May 2009)

CeeBee said:
			
		

> Paulo - you'll be begging me to stop showing you the results after a couple of weeks!


I have seen your flickr I very much doubt that


----------



## Mark Evans (23 May 2009)

i've just checked out your flickr too, you've got some major skills there girl    brilliant!


----------



## CeeBee (23 May 2009)

If you knew the hundreds, and hundreds of photo's that I take versus the few that I've got on Flickr - you'd know that luck plays a very big part in those that come out well!  I've got a 500g external HD, just so they don't clog up my PC.

Thanks ever so much though


----------



## Mark Evans (23 May 2009)

yes, but ALL photographers are the same. theres not one that gets the "right" shot straight away. 

it appears to me you've got everything in place composition wise...rule of thirds etc....if your "new" to photography, it's almost a dead cert that your going to be excellent in the future.

you'll love a DSLR, it'll open up new doors for you. good stuff


----------



## Dave Spencer (23 May 2009)

CeeBee, if you take 50 shots and they all work, you are not trying hard enough. We all have hard drives clogged up with rubbish.

Dave.


----------



## George Farmer (23 May 2009)

Congratulations on your new camera, Caroline!  What a great present.

The D40 is a superb entry-level DSLR.  I've got friendly with a pro out here in Afghanistan who still uses hers on occasion.  The results are phenomenol.  The Nikon 18-55mm kit lens is super too, really sharp without much distortion.

And after all, it's the person behind it that _makes_ the photo.  The camera just _takes_ it.  And you got the eye already.

Happy days!


----------



## CeeBee (23 May 2009)

It's so good to know that I'm not the only one who has hard drives busting at the seams     It's really re-assuring to know that this model has a good reputation too.

It came.  Today.       

YAAAAAY!

I'm still waiting for the macro and fisheye lenses, but pretty much everything else arrived today - amazing considering that some of it shipped from the States and it was only ordered on Wednesday!

Even the few (70+!) snaps that I've taken in the garden on auto - are so much better in terms of colour and clarity than the DCS-H1 - I am SO looking forward to learning how to use this properly.  We're out for lunch with friends tomorrow, so I probably won't get much chance to play with it.  I'm hoping that the weather holds out for Monday so that I can begin to get more familiar with it though.  If not, then I'll try some shots of the tank.  I am grinning from ear to ear!

Right - I'm off to read the manual (which is almost unheard of for me).  

Have a lovely evening, all  8)


----------



## LondonDragon (23 May 2009)

CeeBee said:
			
		

> Right - I'm off to read the manual (which is almost unheard of for me).


Have a look at this website too: http://www.shortcourses.com/use/

Happy shooting!


----------



## CeeBee (23 May 2009)

Brilliant - thanks Paulo!  That looks like a great resource - I've added it to my favourites ready for further investigation.

Well - there was the tank, there was the camera - I just had to have a go.  I've got  an awful lot to learn about the different modes and settings.  Having to use a viewfinder rather than an LCD is the hardest thing for me at the moment.  I guess the silver lining is that it means I'll have to actually learn how a camera works!  

My SAE can't help but some over to see whether there might be  a snack in the offing; 










Nite


----------



## CeeBee (26 May 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Have a look at this website too: http://www.shortcourses.com/use/
> 
> Happy shooting!



Paulo - this is a first class link.  I'm learning more by dipping into the topics on this site than by reading the D40 book I've got.

If anyone is looking to learn more about using digital cameras - you really should check this out, it's excellent.


----------



## Superman (26 May 2009)

Thanks for that link too Paulo!

I'm too really getting the photography itch, but don't really have the chance at the minute.

Maybe the D40 could be where I step up to a DSLR and their price seems reasonable too.


----------



## LondonDragon (26 May 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> Thanks for that link too Paulo!
> I'm too really getting the photography itch, but don't really have the chance at the minute.
> Maybe the D40 could be where I step up to a DSLR and their price seems reasonable too.


No worries Clark, any DSLR that has 6 mega pixels of more would do the trick, there are some older cameras that you can pick up for peanuts!! Whats important is the lenses, you can always upgrade the body afterwards.


----------

